# Hydraulik Druckbegrenzungsventil



## stevenn (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Überdruck muss an unserer Anlage verhindert werden.
Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass eine Druckbegrenzung mit einem Druckbegrenzungsventil ein grundlegendes Sicherheitsprinzip ist (siehe 13849-2) und somit keinen Performance Level benötigt?
Dann würde ich auch keine sichere Drucküberwachung benötigen, oder?
Beispiel: Alle Leitungen sind auf 200 bar ausgelegt und dieser Wert darf nicht überschritten werden. Dann verwende ich ein Druckbegrenzungsventil, welches bei 200 bar auslöst und meine Anlage ist sicher. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## woody (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo das wäre dann doch ein druckzuschaltventil wenn er erst die 200 bar frei gibt. ...

Bei einem druckbegrenzungsventil ist der eingangsdruck höher als der ausgangsdruck .

Was machst du dann bei einem defekt von einem druckbegrenzungsventil der dann evtl 220 bar freigibt?


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Oktober 2016)

Ich würde jetzt aber von einem Sicherheitsventil sprechen  und das auch noch redundant vorsehen.


----------



## Hesse (4 Oktober 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt aber von einem Sicherheitsventil sprechen  und das auch noch redundant vorsehen.


  Und dies auch entsprechend dem (Öl) Förderstrom der Pumpe auslegen


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Überdruck muss an unserer Anlage verhindert werden.
> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass eine Druckbegrenzung mit einem Druckbegrenzungsventil ein grundlegendes Sicherheitsprinzip ist (siehe 13849-2) und somit keinen Performance Level benötigt?
> ...



Wir handhaben es zumindest auch so.
Die Hydraulikaggregate beziehen wir fertig konfiguriert und montiert.
Druckbegrenzungsventile und andere Sicherheitsventile sind gesichert und verplombt.
Bei 200 bar ist - meines Wissens - nur ein Ventil verbaut. Bei höheren Drücken gibt es dann weitere Maßnahmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, das Druckbegrenzungsventil ist zur Erfüllung der grundlegenden Sicherheitsprinzipien relevante. DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang C, dazu findest du auch was in der DIN EN 4413 Abschnitt 5.2.2.2.
Bei Hydraulischen Pressen für den Oberkolbenschutz werden genaue Angaben gemacht DIN EN 693 Abschnitt 5.2.4.4, da geht es aber darum, dass bei einem Versagen der Zylinder absackt. Siehe auch Bild D.1
Generell auch darauf achten, dass es nach Europäischen Normen gebaut ist, habe da schon schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2016)

@blockmove und safety: dann teilt ihr meine Meinung, das ein Druckbegrenzungsventil als grundlegendes Sicherheitsprinzip gegen Überdruck ausreicht und nicht noch zusätzlich eine Überwachung in PL d nötig ist(wenn PLr d wäre)?


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2016)

woody schrieb:


> Hallo das wäre dann doch ein druckzuschaltventil wenn er erst die 200 bar frei gibt. ...
> 
> Bei einem druckbegrenzungsventil ist der eingangsdruck höher als der ausgangsdruck .


wenn mein Druck über 200 bar steigt, dann löst das Ventil aus, so dass in den Leitungen kein höherer Druck als 200 bar ist = Druckbegrenzungsventil


woody schrieb:


> Was machst du dann bei einem defekt von einem druckbegrenzungsventil der dann evtl 220 bar freigibt?


Was soll ich da machen? mein druckbegrenzungsventil gibt nicht 220 bar frei, sondern lässt maximal 200 bar zu.


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt aber von einem Sicherheitsventil sprechen  und das auch noch redundant vorsehen.


und warum redundant, wenn das ein grundlegendes sicherheitsprinzip ist?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> @blockmove und safety: dann teilt ihr meine Meinung, das ein Druckbegrenzungsventil als grundlegendes Sicherheitsprinzip gegen Überdruck ausreicht und nicht noch zusätzlich eine Überwachung in PL d nötig ist(wenn PLr d wäre)?



Bei "normalen" Hydraulikanwendungen handhaben wir es so. Es gibt keine weitere sichere elektrische Drucküberwachung.
Natürlich ist Hydraulik ein weites Feld und es gibt dafür auch ein eigenes Regel- und Normenwerk. Aber das ist dann die Sache der mechanischen Fakultät


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei "normalen" Hydraulikanwendungen handhaben wir es so. Es gibt keine weitere sichere elektrische Drucküberwachung.
> Natürlich ist Hydraulik ein weites Feld und es gibt dafür auch ein eigenes Regel- und Normenwerk. Aber das ist dann die Sache der mechanischen Fakultät



oje was ist jetzt eine "unnormale" Hydraulikanwendung?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> oje was ist jetzt eine "unnormale" Hydraulikanwendung?



Im Prinzip z.B. alles was eine C-Norm hat.
z.B. Hydraulische Pressen


----------

